# أنواع الأسقف



## م.سها (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السقف الهوردي :

*هو نوع من تسليح السقف يكون على شكل جسور ساقطة حول حواف الغرف ومركبة على أعمدة وجدران الدور الذي تحته ويصل بين هذه الجسور الساقطة جسور نائمة "مخدات " ويوضع بلوك هوردي في الفراغات بين هذه الجسور ويتم مد كمرات صغيرة بين كل صف بلوك هوردي موصلة بالجسور الساقطة ويمد عصب فوق بلوك الهوردي لربط الكمرات مع الجسور النائمة . وتكون سماكة السقف بعد الصب في الغالب تتراوح بين 28سم إلى 42سم "أو حسب المخطط". وهذا النوع يستهلك كميات من الحديد والخرسانة أكثر من السقف العادي , إلا انه يتميز بإعطاء الحرية الكاملة في بناء الجدران حيث لا يجب أن تبنى الجدران فوق هذا السقف في نفس المواقع التي تم بها بناء جدران الدور الذي تحته , كما أنه أكثر عزلا للحرارة والصوت.*​
**إن استخدام الهوردي عملي جدا من ناحيةالتكلفه والعزل واكثر الانظمة استخداما في منطقة الخليج خاصة في مشاريع الفللالخاصة اما اذا كان المشروع فلل استثمارية او تجارية فيتم عمل دراسة جدوى حسب انظمةالبناء المتوفرة ,على سبيل المثال نظام البناء باستخدام خرسانة مسبقة الصب.
يلاحظ أن نوع السقف هل يكون بلاطه مصمتة أو هوردىأو مسطحه ( Flat Slab ) يحدده بصفة أساسية أثناء التصميم هى بحور الكمرات أوالمسافه بين الأعمدة ، وكان الشائع بالسابق استخدام البلاطات الهوردى ولكن ظهورعيوب هذا النوع من البلاطاتمع الزمن ( مثل تساقط أجزاء منالبلوكات ، أو ظهور شروخبالسقف ،...) خاصة فى منطقة الخليج لإ رتفاع الحرارة فإنه تم اللجوء فى الفترةالأخيرة الى استخدام نوع( Flat Slab )لسهولة تنفيذ الحديد ويعطى اختيارات أفضل فىالتقسيمات المعمارية.
هناك اضافة حول ان الاسقف مسبقة الاجهاد تعد ايضا احد انواع الخرسانة مسبقةالصب
و هذه الاسقف تستخدم في الاسقف التي تتحمل اوزان كبيرة بحيث يكون فيهاالعزم مرتفع القيمة مما يؤدي الي زيادة سماكة المقطع و هذا غير منطقي فتطرقوا اليهذه الانواع من الاسقف
و يكون فيه الحديد مشدود الي درجة كبير بعكس اتجاه العزمالذي سياتي عليه الوزن فعندما ياتي عليه الوزن يرجع العزم الي قيمة صفر ثم الان يبدايتحمل اوزان جديدة كما لو انه كان سقف عاديفنكون بهذه الفكرة قد كسبنا الوزن الاولو الان نحمل السقف بوزن جديد و كل هذا بنفس سماكة السقف العادي.

الأسقف المستعارة:
أحد أنواع الأسقف المستعارة التي تقدم كحلول لتغطية الأسقف وحتى الجدران هي الأسقف والجدران المستعارة المصنعة من مادة الـ ) UPVCوهي اختصار للمركب الكيميائي الهندسي Un plasticized Poly Vinyl Chloride البولي فينيل كلورايد غير الملدن ) هذه الحلول عبارة عن مقاطع مسحوبة بشكل هندسي دقيق (سماكة المقطع 10 مم )
الخصائص :
* إخفاء العيوب الإنشائية وتغطية الجسور والبروزات.

* الاستغناء عن المعجونة والدهان وإعادة الدهان بشكل دوري.​
* مقاومة للرطوبة وهي الحل الجذري لها بسبب خصائص مادة الـ UPVC وبالتالي فهي مثالية في الأماكن ذات الرطوبة المرتفعة وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فهي حل لمشاكل النش وتشققات الطينة. 
* المقاطع مزودة بحجرات داخلية تزيد من سطوح التماس مما يضمن عازلية حرارية وصوتية.
* خفيفة الوزن ولكنها متينة ومقاومة للإهتراء والتشقق لأنها مصنعة من الـ PVC عالي الجودة. 
* متعددة الاستعمالات حيث يمكن تركيبها كسقف أو جدار ضمن غرف المنزل وأيضاً في المطابخ والحمامات وأسقف البرندات والكاراج وحتى المكاتب والمحلات والصالات.... 
* متوفرة بألوان ونقشات جذابة منها المشابه لنقشات الخشب الطبيعي وهذه الألوان ثابتة لا تبهت، ذات لمعان معتدل لإعطاءها مظهر طبيعي غير متكلف. 
* سهلة التنظيف باستخدام الماء والمنظفات العادية ما يجعلها تعود لتبدو بمظهر جديد.
* غير قابلة للاشتعال وغير ناقلة للتيار الكهربائي ولا تتأثر بالأحماض.
طريقة التركيب : 
يمكن تثبيتها مباشرة بالمسامير بالنسبة للأسقف والجدران أو يمكن تركيبه كسقف معلق بواسطة تيه محمولة بأسلاك معدنية .
لبيان العزل الحراري وقيمة التوفير المادي في حال تركيب أسقف وجدران مستعارة من مادة الـ UPVC فإننا نورد فيما يلي من ضمن المواصفات الفنية لنظام العزل الحراري للمباني قيمة معامل الانتقال الحراري U-Value للجدار الخارجي وللسطح الأخير وفقاً لـ (ASHRAE FUNDEMENTAL) الفصل 23 الجدول 3A بالمقارنة مع حالتي تركيب جدران مستعارة من الداخل وأسقف مستعارة من الداخل من مادة الـ UPVC سماكة 10 مم






كنتيجة: العازلية الحرارية عند استخدام بلوك 10 سم وجدران UPVC توازي تقريباً العزل الحراري لبلوك 20 سم .​
إذا كانت مساحة الجدران الخارجية 30 متر مربع لمنزل مساحته 100 متر مربع فإن التوفير في التدفئة والتكييف يكون بنسبة 17% في حال تركيب جدران مستعارة من مادة الـ UPVC من الداخل. 
*كنتيجة:إذا كانت مساحة السقف الأخير للمنزل 100 متر مربع فإن التوفير في التدفئة والتكييف يكون بنسبة 16% في حال تركيب أسقف مستعارة من مادة الـ UPVC من الداخل. 
تقدم شركة هابيتات 3 حلول من الأسقف والجدران المستعارة من مادة الـ UPVC وهي عبارة عن ريش بعرض 20 أو 30 أو 40 سم وطول 6 م .

لا يعتبر بناء (أسقف الحدائق) من سمات التاريخ القريب، فالدول الاسكندنافية ودولكثيرة من أوربا الغربية كانت سباقة في بناء هذا النوع من الأسقف منذ زمنٍ بعيد،وكانت الغاية من بنائه أهدافا عملية بحتة، كمقاومة البرودة القارسة والحر الشديدبتغطيتها سقف المنزل بطبقة كثيفة سميكة من النبات والعشب، ثم تحولت هذه (الأسقف) إلى لوحات جميلة مزينة بالزهور والنباتات، وتحولت معها الأجواء إلى لطف دائمواعتدال. الأسقف الخضراء تتكون من مجموعة من الأشياء مفيدة في الكثير من الدولالأوربية فأكثر من 40% من المدن الألمانية تقدم إمكانات متطورة لتنمية وتطوير (أسقفالحدائق)، وكذلك في سويسرا وفي اليابان، ويزداد الاهتمام بهذه النوعية من الأسقفحيث يتم تشجيع العاملين في هذا المجال، وكذلك في كندا حيث اعتمد هذا النموذج منأسقف الحدائق للتأقلم مع البرودة الزائدة. 
وتوجد نماذج متعددة من (أسقفالحدائق)، وهي أسقف عصرية وحديثة العهد تسمى بالأسقف الخضراء وهي نفسها موجودةبأشكال متنوعة تعتمد على النباتات الخضراء وعلى العشب الأخضر وتختلف بحسب كثافةالعشب وتتكون هذه الأسقف من مجاري تصريف مياه الأمطار، وشبكة من بخاخات الماء ومنالنباتات والأعشاب التي على أساسها تصنف أنواع (الأسقف الحدائق).. فهناك السقفالمميز بخفة الأعشاب والنباتات، حيث ان كثافة النبات فيه قليلة وارتفاع النبات فيهقصير نسبياً لكنه مقاوم للظروف الجوية الصعبة، وهي في الغالب تأخذ صفة النباتاتالصحراوية وتلك التي تنبت في الجبال كالطحالب والورود والأزهار التي تعيش في البيئةالاستوائية.**


المراجع : 

*كتاب الدليل الإرشادي المبسط لإنشاء المساكن 


للدكتور \ عبد الله بن سعد بن سعال الخالدي *


** نقلاعن صفحة من موقع على الإنترنت ** ​


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومات مفيدة 
شكرا
م.جمال


----------



## a.m (12 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اختي سهام على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## م.سها (12 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو بس حبيت أصحح اسمي سهاااااااا ولست سهام
وانشالله افيدكم دايما بمعلومات حلوة


----------



## مهندس سعيد الخليلي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك على المعلومات


----------



## a.m (16 ديسمبر 2006)

عفوا اختي سها سامحيني على هذا السهو الغير مقصود


----------



## منجة (17 ديسمبر 2006)

أظن انه يجب تعديل وإعادة صياغة الأسطر الخمسة الأولى


----------



## مثال عكاب (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الذين لديهم اي معلومات عن اعزل الحراري للسقوف وعن كيفيه استخدام مادة الفلين ومواصفات الفلين ونوعية الفحوصات التي يمكن ان تجري عليه مع التقدير


----------



## mzawaya2004 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ست سها عالمعلومات الحلوة مهندس محمد من الموصل


----------



## بن يسلم (21 ديسمبر 2006)

انت ما تعرفييين شي عن الهندسه يفترض ان المشرف يحذف مشاركتك لانها وبكل صراحة عديمة الفائده....... هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fadia (21 ديسمبر 2006)

انا ما بعرف في معلومات غير دقيقة وخاصة فيما يتعلق باسقف دول الخليج
انا ما بعرف وين مصطلحاتنا العلمية يا مهندسين احنا مهندسين مش طوبرجيه 
بس مشكورة وما قصرت وحلوة هاي كلمة مخدات


----------



## eng_shalash (8 مايو 2007)

موضوع جميل جدااا بس يا ريت طلب مهم جدااا انا بدعوكي تهتمي بالابتكار كلنا نعرف انواع الاسقف لكن عاوزين اسقف بديله عن الخراسانه وتكون فعاله احسن منها وشكرا لي اهتمامك .........
ايمن ............


----------



## مشاري (9 مايو 2007)

المراجع : 


*كتاب الدليل الإرشادي المبسط لإنشاء المساكن 


للدكتور \ عبد الله بن سعد بن سعال الخالدي *

هذا الكتاب مفيد جدا لكل طالب هندسه مدنى ومفيد لكل متخرج حديث
لم يتم تدريبه بشكل جيد مثل ما يحصل في جمعتنا بالسعوديه التدريب الصيفي الذي من المفترض ان يربط النظرى بالعملى يكاد ان يكون مفقود
وايضا مفيد للعامه الذين يقدمون على بناء سكن خاص او غيره

شاكرين يا م سها


----------



## اكرم تويج (9 مايو 2007)

thanks for u soha we realy need some information about hordy slab method


----------

